# Bodykits for an '07 350z



## {{S.K.T}} (Sep 4, 2007)

I ve been finding mostly Fiberglass. I just wanna know if Fiberglass is good for a new 350z since its such a cheap material. I've also been lookin' at ExtremeDimensions Duraflex bodykits. Has anybody ever had experience with these bodykits before?? Thx for help!


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

ExtremeDimensions? Duraflex? Not on a Z, man....

Urethane-like materials are always better. If a fiberglass kit cracks, you'll be very lucky to fix it.


----------

